# I cant get on U Tubes



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I shut my puter off last night and pulled the plug. Hours later I came back and found I couldn't get into U tubes. I nearly live there. Any ideas?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> I shut my puter off last night and pulled the plug. Hours later I came back and found I couldn't get into U tubes. I nearly live there. Any ideas?


 Try again at this link


https://www.youtube.com


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

nope, no go


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

If you can't reach the youtube.com domain at all then it's probably a routing problem with your ISP. These things usually clear up on their own within a few days.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Would it do me any god to call my server company about it??


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Would it do me any god to call my server company about it??


I've tried that, but they've never been able to do anything about it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

y U Tubes opened today, 1-2-17


----------

